# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Hypothyroïde - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Wat is Hypothyreoïdie of schildklierafwijking ?*
Hypothyreoïdie betekent niets anders dan dat de schildklier niet voldoende functioneert. Afhankelijk van de vraag wat de oorzaak is van de hypothyreoïdie, kunnen we spreken van een:
- primaire hypothyreoïdie (de oorzaak is te vinden in de schildklier);
- secundaire hypothyreoïdie (de oorzaak ligt in de hypofyse = hersenaanhangselklier); of
- tertiaire hypothyreoïdie (de oorzaak is te vinden in de hogere hersenkernen die de hypofyse besturen = hypothalaam).
Secundaire en tertiaire hypothyreoïdie zijn betrekkelijk zeldzaam, evenals enkele andere oorzaken die niet goed in deze indeling zijn onder te brengen. Deze andere oorzaken zijn: farmacologisch (door medicamenten e.d.), jodiumtekort (in Nederland zeldzaam), overmaat jodide en perifere resistentie (ongevoeligheid) voor schildklierhormoon.

*Waardoor wordt hypothyreoïdie veroorzaakt?*
De belangrijkste oorzaken van hypothyreoïdie staan vermeld in onderstaande tabel en worden hierna besproken.
Wereldwijd is jodiumtekort de belangrijkste oorzaak van hypothyreoïdie. Jodium is een belangrijk bestanddeel van de schildklierhormonen; thyroxine (T4) bevat 4 en trijodothyronine (T3) 3 jodiumatomen. Zonder jodium kan er geen T4 of T3 worden gemaakt in de schildklier of daarbuiten. In de westerse wereld, waar er in het algemeen geen jodiumtekort bestaat, zijn er andere oorzaken die vaker voorkomen.
De meest voorkomende oorzaak van hypothyreoïdie in Nederland is de ziekte van Hashimoto (= thyreoïditis van Hashimoto), een zogenaamde auto-immuunaandoening waarbij het lichaam remmende antistoffen maakt tegen de eigen lichaamscellen, in dit geval schildkliercellen. Deze antistoffen verhinderen de schildklier om de normale hoeveelheid schildklierhormoon te maken en zo ontstaat dan hypothyreoïdie. De antilichamen zijn in het bloed meetbaar zie hoofdstuk Onderzoek en diagnose en ze zijn gericht tegen bestanddelen van de schildkliercel. De belangrijkste antilichamen zijn die tegen schildklierperoxidase (TPO of microsomaal cq. cytoplasma) en thyreoglobuline (of colloïd). Al in het hoofdstuk Onderzoek en diagnose is vermeld dat Hashimoto vaak voorkomt in combinatie met andere auto-immuunziekten.
Het beloop van de ziekte is vaak (zeer) langzaam waarbij er vooral in het begin sprake kan zijn van een struma en soms kortdurend thyreotoxicose, dat wil zeggen hoge T4 en T3-waarden in het bloed. Deze hoge schildklierhormoonspiegels zijn het gevolg van het kortdurend aanwezig zijn van TSH-stimulerende antistoffen en deze toestand is voorbijgaand. Zodra de schildkliercellen leeg zijn, zal de hypothyreoïdie zich ontwikkelen.
Een andere veel voorkomende oorzaak van hypothyreoïdie is de toestand na therapie met radioactief jodium, operatie en in mindere mate na een behandeling met medicijnen. Soms komt dit gedurende een korte periode voor, niet zo lang nadat de behandeling is gegeven, maar vaker is het zo dat dit pas na jaren sluipend en dus meestal overwacht optreedt.
Oorzaken die minder frequent worden gezien, maar toch regelmatig voorkomen zijn:
- (meestal tijdelijk) na een virale thyreoïditis (schildklierontsteking; zie hoofdstuk Thyreoïditis);
- als gevolg van jodiumhoudende medicamenten (hoestmiddelen, amiodarone, zeewierproducten) of röntgencontrastmiddelen, maar ook door lithium (gebruikt in de psychiatrie), bepaalde koolsoorten (Tasmanië) en zeewier (Japan) kan hypothyreoïdie optreden. Verder kan het ook voorkomen door een aangeboren afwijking in de fabricage van schildklierhormoon, zodat onvoldoende T4 en T3 wordt gemaakt. Na een bevalling kan tijdelijk een hypothyreoïdie optreden in het kader van een zogenaamde post partum thyreoïditis; soms kan de schildklierwerking verminderen als gevolg van een afwijking in de hypofyse (secundaire hypothyreoïdie). Het TSH-gehalte in het bloed is hierbij laag en ook andere hypofysehormonen laten een verlaagde bloedspiegel zien.

*Welke klachten en verschijnselen komen voor bij hypothyreoïdie*
De klachten die bij hypothyreoïdie voorkomen, zijn verschillend van aard en vaak zo algemeen dat ze niet altijd direct worden herkend. Bij het stellen van de diagnose is dus niet zelden onduidelijk hoe lang de aandoening al bestaat. Bij lichte vormen zijn er soms in het geheel geen klachten.
De klachten die het meest frequent voorkomen, zijn toenemende vermoeidheid en kouwelijkheid.
Ook geheugenverlies en spierzwakte komen vaak voor. Er kan kortademigheid optreden en pijn op de borst na inspanning of in de kou, wat wijst op vernauwing van de kransslagaderen (angina pectoris). Ook de bloedvaten in de benen kunnen vernauwd zijn, waardoor pijn ontstaat in de kuit, die verdwijnt na stilstaan (claudicatio intermittens of 'etalagebenen').
De menstruatie kan heviger worden en langer duren, maar ook helemaal wegblijven. De vruchtbaarheid vermindert. Het gewicht kan toenemen, maar gewoonlijk niet meer dan enkele kilo's. De huid wordt droog, koud en ruw.
Er kan zich vocht ophopen in het gezicht en rond de oogleden. Het uiterlijk wordt pafferig en de stem wordt hees en laag. Ook kan doofheid optreden en een vertraagde stoelgang. Er kunnen krampen in de spieren of tintelingen van de handen optreden. Dit laatste komt door het zogenaamde carpale-tunnelsyndroom. Bij dit syndroom zit er een zenuw klem in de pols. Die beklemming gaat gepaard met een stoornis van de gevoeligheid van de vingers die zich vooral uit in jeuk en kriebelingen (alsof er mieren lopen). Het komt ook voor bij andere aandoeningen en verdwijnt na behandeling. De lang bestaande, ernstige vormen kunnen ook bij psychische klachten voorkomen.
Als de dokter u goed kent en u enige tijd niet heeft gezien, zal de diagnose snel duidelijk zijn. Meestal echter zijn de veranderingen zo langzaam gekomen dat ze niet zo erg opvallen.
De arts kan merken dat u er pafferig uitziet en dat de huid er gelig uitziet, wat wijst op myxoedeem. Deze aandoening wijst op een ophoping van bepaalde stoffen in de huid en wordt gekenmerkt door een verlaagd basaal metabolisme en een wasachtige of deegachtige zwelling van de huid waarin geen putjes kunnen worden gedrukt (mucoïde infiltratie van de huid). De naam myxoedeem wodt ook gebruikt als synoniem van een (ernstige) hypothyreoïdie. De hartslag kan trager zijn, de bloeddruk wat hoger. De peesreflexen verlopen vertraagd. Vooral in het begin kan de schildklier opgezet zijn.

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld?*
Als eenmaal gedacht wordt aan hypothyreoïdie, dan is de diagnose niet moeilijk te bevestigen via bloedonderzoek. Uit dat onderzoek zal dan blijken dat de TSH-concentratie is verhoogd (tenzij de oorzaak in hypofyse of hypothalamus is gelegen), de FT4 laag is, en de T3-spiegel vaak (laag tot) normaal is.
Indirecte testen, zoals cholesterol (aderverkalking!) en CPK (een spierenzym) kunnen verhoogde waarden laten zien. Ook het electrocardiogram (de hartfilm) kan afwijkingen vertonen. De aanwezigheid van antistoffen tegen het schildklier peroxidase (TPO-antistoffen) past bij de ziekte van Hashimoto.

*Hoe ziet de behandeling eruit?*
Op zich is de behandeling van hypothyreoïdie eenvoudig. De onvoldoende gevormde schildklierhormonen, waaronder in het bijzonder de thyroxine (T4), wordt vervangen door een tablet met synthetisch T4. De merknamen zijn Euthyrox, Eltroxin en Thyrax en er zijn tabletten van verschillende sterkte van 0,025 tot 0,2 mg. Hiermee is de therapie gewoonlijk goed in te stellen.
Bij ouderen, mensen met angina pectoris en in het geval van zeer ernstige hypothyreoïdie begint men zeer voorzichtig met lage doseringen en wordt de dosering langzaam opgevoerd.
Zo wordt er bijvoorbeeld gestart met 0,025 mg (= 25 µg) en wordt er opgehoogd per twee weken. Als de hypothyreoïdie kort tevoren is ontstaan, kan direct met een hogere dosis worden gestart.
De uiteindelijke dosis is meestal 0,1 - 0,150 mg (= 100 - 150 µg) per dag, 's morgens een half uur voor het ontbijt in te nemen. De behoefte kan met het stijgen van de leeftijd met 25% afnemen.
Men streeft bij deze behandeling naar een laag-normale TSH, waarbij de FT4 vaak iets aan de hoge kant is. Thyroxine werkt niet snel en het kan dus lang (soms 6-9 maanden) duren voordat er zichtbare veranderingen optreden.
Soms moet in het beloop, cq. bij het ouder worden, de dosering worden aangepast, daarom is het goed elk jaar of elke twee jaar het bloed te laten controleren.
De laatste tijd is er discussie over het al of niet bijgeven van trijodothyronine (T3) naast de thyroxine. De reden zou kunnen zijn dat niet in alle organen de T4 even goed wordt omgezet in T3 en dat daardoor deze organen het effect van het waarschijnlijk belangrijkste werkzame schildklierhormoon (T3) moeten missen.
Er is nog slechts beperkt onderzoek gedaan met deze combinatie, waarom speciaal wordt gevraagd door patiënten die klachten houden ondanks (volgens de dokter en de TSH-spiegel) goede vervangende therapie. In België en Duitsland is Novothyral beschikbaar, waarin per tablet 100 µg T4 en 20 µg T3 zit. In Nederland is dit alleen op artsenverklaring verkrijgbaar.
Aanvullend onderzoek in deze richting is hard nodig, omdat veel dokters nog sceptisch zijn en patiënten graag erkenning (en behandeling) van hun blijvende klachten verwachten.
Na vele maanden (of jaren) kan verbetering van de klachten (met name de futloosheid en moeheid) optreden, zonder dat duidelijk is waarom. De beginbehandeling zal gewoonlijk in handen zijn van internist of kinderarts, later kan dit worden overgenomen door de huisarts als er een stabiele situatie is bereikt.


Zie vervolg 
_Bron:www.worldexplorer.be_

----------


## Sylvia93

Vervolg artikel:

*Bijzondere situaties*
Als er sprake is van hypothyreoïdie, is het ook zaak dat men de aandoening kan onderscheiden van een aantal bijzondere situaties, zoals in het geval van de subklinische hypothyreoïdie, het myxoedeem coma en de hypothyreoïdie bij kinderen en pasgeborenen.

*Subklinische hypothyreoïdie*
Als het TSH-gehalte licht verhoogd is en de vrije T4 en T3-spiegels normaal zijn, wordt gesproken over subklinische hypothyreoïdie. De toevoeging 'subklinisch' betekent dan dat de aandoening (nog) geen klinische verschijnselen veroorzaakt. Er zijn steeds meer aanwijzingen dat behandeling in een dergelijk geval wel nuttig is, zeker als de TSH-waarde hoger is dan 10 mU/l en de antilichamen tegen TPO (peroxidase) en thyreoglobuline positief zijn. Bij subklinische hypothyreoïdie kunnen al - meestal niet ernstige en aspecifieke - klachten bestaan, zoals moeheid, gewichtstoename en depressie. Ook het geheugen en de concentratie kunnen verminderen.

*Myxoedeem coma*
Bij zeer ernstige hypothyreoïdie kunnen patiënten bewusteloos raken; dit kan voorkomen bij mensen die weinig sociale contacten hebben. Dit verschijnsel heet myxoedeem coma. Het is een ernstige aandoening die tot de dood kan leiden, als niet vlot tot opname in het ziekenhuis wordt besloten. Behandeling zal dan meestal plaatsvinden op een intensive-care-afdeling, vooral in verband met de slechte toestand van het hart.

*Hypothyreoïdie bij kinderen en pasgeborenen*
Bij jonge kinderen is de oorzaak van de hypothyreoïdie een gebrekkige ontwikkeling of afdaling van de schildklier, of de ziekte van Hashimoto. Minder vaak is een aangeboren fout in de aanmaak van T4 en T3 (dyshormonogenese) de oorzaak van de aandoening. De meest opvallende verschijnselen zijn een achterblijvende groei en een uitblijvende puberteit.
De diagnose wordt met hetzelfde bloedonderzoek gesteld als bij volwassenen, soms aangevuld met handfoto's om de botleeftijd te bepalen (deze loopt achter) en een schildklierscan, die kan laten zien dat de schildklier klein is of onvoldoende afgedaald.
Bij pasgeborenen kan het niet ontdekken van hypothyreoïdie ernstige gevolgen hebben. Uitstel van de behandeling kan namelijk leiden tot een permanente geestelijke stoornis (cretinisme). In verband daarmee wordt bij iedere pasgeborene via de hielprik een TSH-gehalte bepaald.
Het bovengenoemde cretinisme komt met name voor in die delen van de wereld waar er ernstig jodiumtekort is.
Ook bij baby's wordt de hypothyreoïdie zonder bloedonderzoek niet altijd vlot herkend. De ontwikkeling blijft achter en vaak is er een bolle buik met een uitpuilende navel. Het uiterlijk is opgeblazen en er kunnen dezelfde verschijnselen zijn als bij volwassenen. Bij twijfel wordt behandeling met thyroxine geadviseerd en eventueel (tijdelijk) te staken op de leeftijd van 1 jaar, omdat niet behandelen al in een half jaar kan leiden tot blijvende hersenbeschadiging (cretinisme).

_Bron:www.worldexplorer.be_

----------

